# spiked |Crude



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

INTERESTING READING THE ACCOLADES IN the mess room SN site and the film cargoes. I was idly wondering if any of you sailed from mena/Kuwait or zelutennia/Libya with some of the volotile spiked crude cargoes back to NW europe in the summer of autumn periods. Smelly and gaseous cargo's.(Jester)


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think there were a few "accidents" when loading spiked crude fromwhat I remember.


----------



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

sparks69 said:


> I think there were a few "accidents" when loading spiked crude fromwhat I remember.



Is that the same as, what the Americans called, topped crude?

We used to take it down to Australia, in the fifties. Some tax saving scheme, wasn't it? It did not seem to be more dangerous than anything else.


----------

